# R.i.p



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

To everyone who has lost a pet, even if they haven't posted on here, I would really like to say I am deeply sorry for any of your losses.

Animals are part of most people's lives, we do our best to care, feed and nuture them. Try to help them grow up big, strong and healthy but sometimes mother nature has a wicked way and takes our beloved pets 

I can't read through and comment on everyone's loved and lost pets but I would like to say now, in a mass comment to everyone who has ever lost their pet(s) that I am sure your beautiful animals are doing well where they now are 

I'm not putting this here to be a cheesy sod with nothing better to do, I am putting this here because I value all life. No matter how small. 

Big hugs to all the mummies and daddies of snakes, lizards, amphibs, inverts, arachnids and other exotics that have been lost. Don't worry anymore, they are safe and pain-free. I hope you don't think that this post is pointless and un-needed as everything I have just typed is completely from the heart. 

I feel like a soppy old thing now for writing this but I know how much it hurts to lose something you love. R.I.P all you little critters :grouphug:


----------

